# My first order from Atlantic



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

I got my first order from Atlantic today and man am I stoked to try one of these babies tonight! They smell amazing! :woohoo:
The samplers were packed really well and arrived in great shape with the boveda pack keeping them well humidified for the week they spent on the road. I'll order from Atlantic again without hesitation.
Here's a couple pics of my new babies.

IPCPR 77th assortment V1.0


Maduro madness


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Great looking smokes Trev... Enjoy


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I got a Room 101 too... They are made by Camacho whom is one of my faves! I loves me sum Kristoffs too!!! 
Good samplers there~
Good haul there! Enjoy Trev


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice pick ups Trev!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice assortment! That Cuabo Maddie looks good...


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Smoke the Oliva G first, thems my favorites. Kriftoff maduro is also nice.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Excellent haul Trev!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't see a bad one in the bunch in fact I see a few I want to try.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Great job Trev.


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

You know it fellas, my cup runeth over!
I took Jeff's advice and smoked the Oliva G first, what a great cigar.
It was rich and oaky, eventually taking on a burnt cocoa flavour near the end. It just kept getting better as time went on. I finally had to put it out when it was too hot (and short) to smoke anymore. I think I enjoyed that just a little too much!


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Great picks...is the Spanish Galleon something you pick or something that Atlantic threw in? They say a lot of good things about that cigar so I would like to try one in the near future.


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

BTcigars said:


> Great picks...is the Spanish Galleon something you pick or something that Atlantic threw in? They say a lot of good things about that cigar so I would like to try one in the near future.


The Spanish Galleon was already part of the Maduro Madness sampler, Brandon. 
I've heard good things about them too.


----------



## TN22 (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice haul. Thanks for the follow up info on the Oliva G. I hope to try one this weekend.


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Brady, that Oliva G was a maduro which is likely what caused some of the flavours I experienced. I've never had a regular Oliva G, but now I'm going to try one for sure.


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

Lots of great sticks in that haul.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Some great smokes there!


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

man there are some nice looking maduros there - looking almost like chocolate bars .. yummy!


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

bogner said:


> man there are some nice looking maduros there - looking almost like chocolate bars .. yummy!


:smokin: I was thinking the same thing when I opened them up. They have such a dynamite smell! Last night when I was smoking the Oliva G maduro I just sat there with my tupperdor on my lap and inspected my new smokes. I felt like a kid again. It was such great cigar I don't imagine I'll forget that one very soon.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Great pick up Trev, a very nice assortment indeed!


----------



## Titans (Jan 31, 2010)

Trev, I was thinking about ordering those exact two sampler packs; the prices seem very good! It's been about two months since you received them, are you still satisfied with them? Did you find Atlantic's shipping charges fair? (It's nice to finally find a place that ships to Canada)

Atlantic has good prices on some cigar accessories I'm interested in as well, I figured this would be a great opportunity to pick up some tasty sticks!


----------



## R10 (Oct 4, 2009)

While I can't speak to the shipping charges to Canada, I can say that Atlantic has become my go to place online - good prices and service - and the cigars have all arrived in good condition.


----------



## HGFlex (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey Adam, 

I can't speak for Trev, but I personally find Atlantic's shipping prices alittle steep, unless you're placing a large order. They do however have some pretty good deals and some interesting samplers, which off-set the shipping costs somewhat. 

From what I've seen cigarplace.biz has the cheapest shipping to Canada, but they lack the interesting samplers and have less specials than Atlantic, but have some nice prices on boxes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

R10 said:


> While I can't speak to the shipping charges to Canada, I can say that Atlantic has become my go to place online - good prices and service - and the cigars have all arrived in good condition.


+1:director:


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Adam, Tyler is right that the shipping to Canada is a little steep, but he's also correct about the selection and prices of the samplers. It's been good for a newb like me for the purpose of trying different cigars and brands. I've smoked some of them already and others have been waiting patiently in the humi, some of them have been really good and others were more of a learning experience, but I'd never find that out without the sampler.
I'd recommend ordering from Atlantic despite the shipping costs because I think the benefits outweigh the disadvantages.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Trev said:


> Hi Adam, Tyler is right that the shipping to Canada is a little steep, but he's also correct about the selection and prices of the samplers. It's been good for a newb like me for the purpose of trying different cigars and brands. I've smoked some of them already and others have been waiting patiently in the humi, some of them have been really good and others were more of a learning experience, but I'd never find that out without the sampler.
> *I'd recommend ordering from Atlantic despite the shipping costs because I think the benefits outweigh the disadvantages.*


:amen:

Great way to wet your feet sort of speak as far as trying out different NC. They do seem to have a lot of "out of stock" items but there's enough on there to find other goodies to try.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

+1 on Atlantic 

as for shipping charges look at USPS.com (the USPS site) you will see the standard priority mail box rates, a five pack would cost about 12 bucks to canada, a 12 stick sampler would be about 27 bucks, whereas three boxes would only be about 34 bucks. In shipping there is definately economy in scale.


----------



## Titans (Jan 31, 2010)

Good news! I've found a mule to bring a package cross boarder for me. Only downside is an extra week wait time, but I can manage that. I'm planning to purchase the same bundles as Trev, and since my carriers can bring back a few more tax free, can anyone recommend me a nice 5 pk ~5$ a cigar? does that exist?


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Titans said:


> Good news! I've found a mule to bring a package cross boarder for me. Only downside is an extra week wait time, but I can manage that. I'm planning to purchase the same bundles as Trev, and since my carriers can bring back a few more tax free, can anyone recommend me a nice 5 pk ~5$ a cigar? does that exist?


Your mule can bring up to 50 cigars legally if they have been out of country for 2 days or are foreign citizens. you might want to consider a bundle of flor de oliva's (under 40 bucks) if cost is an issue, otherwise consider atlantic's build a box deal for 100 dollars with 4 different five packs: tatuje, perdomo, rocky patel, sherpa, cao, and more to chose from.

Also when asking for recommendations it's helpful if you mention some cigars you really enjoy so people can give you better informed replies.

Good luck


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Titans said:


> Good news! I've found a mule to bring a package cross boarder for me. Only downside is an extra week wait time, but I can manage that. I'm planning to purchase the same bundles as Trev, and since my carriers can bring back a few more tax free, can anyone recommend me a nice 5 pk ~5$ a cigar? does that exist?


They have Olivia serie V (top 5 CA stogie) for [email protected] Just placed an order yesterday that included those, also some JdN Antanos and that tasty looking maduro sampler.


----------



## HGFlex (Jun 24, 2009)

Titans said:


> can anyone recommend me a nice 5 pk ~5$ a cigar? does that exist?


I noticed at Atlantic they have the CAO Brazilia vs Italia sampler for $23. You get 2 box pressed Brazilias, 2 box pressed Italia and the Britalia special edition. I think this would compliment you grab bag samplers nicely.

It's in the "beat the clock deals" section


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

Those are some great suggestions. Good luck with your order, Adam. Don't forget to take a few pics for us to drool over! LOL


----------

